# Ondansetron for IBS-D



## KKING1986 (Oct 17, 2016)

This may have been discussed before, and if so, I apologize.

I have read several articles about using the nausea medicine Ondansetron (zofran) for the treatment of IBS-D. Does anyone here use the medication on a regular basis for IBS-D? I mentioned this to my gastro and he freaked out stating that it was habit forming and that he would not prescribe it for me. I have looked all through the internet and have not seen anything about it being habit forming. Any help on the subject is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

There was a recent topic of someone who is basically symptom free now with this drug.

I tried it and it did not help me, if anything my symptoms got worse. Also some slight dizzyness/tiredness.


----------



## used to be moises (Dec 29, 2016)

Someone just posted here about using it successfully. They found a journal article,, showed it to their GI , and it worked. So a search of this site.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

I've been trying Ondansetron for IBS-D for about two months. I found that it worked very well to stop diarrhea. However it made me very constipated when I took even 4mg a day. I am now using the syrup form because it allows me to adjust the dose to very small amounts. I use about 1.5 - 2 ml of the syrup every other day. I adjust this up or down depending on what's happening with my BM's. Really hoping this is a long-term answer as I've had IBS for 15 years and nothing else works.

I'd like to hear other people's experience with this drug.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Just started yesterday to take Zofran 4mg/day, has the Ondansetron been immediately effective to you or did it took a few day to regulate your BM's ?


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Max Zorin said:


> Just started today to take Zofran 4mg/day, has the Ondansetron been immediately effective to you or did it took a few day to regulate your BM's ?


When I started it I took the 4mg tablets and found it was too much for me, caused constipation. Now I'm taking Ondansetron syrup and find that 1.5 to 2 ml a day is just right.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

And it did worked at first take ?


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry, didn't answer your question. Yes it did. Very quickly. But I started on several 4mg tablets a day and got very constipated. So I cut back to one 4mg tablet a day, then one 4mg tablet every other day but that was too much. That was when I asked my doctor for the syrup instead. I was able to take much smaller doses.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you for your feedback. So I took one yesterday, had a flare up this morning... took another one this morning, hope it will improve along the days.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

I hope it will help you too. I've also had to give up a few things like garlic, chocolate and ice cream which made mine really bad.


----------



## RubyinMD (Jul 16, 2016)

My gastro said Zofran does nothing to help diarrhea. I take it frequently for the nausea that accompanies my d and I've never found it to be constipating (only gives me headaches)


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Third day on Zofran, I am not cured, yet it improves the consistency of my stools, I don't know if I should increase the dosage to 8mg/day, 4mg in the morning and 4mg in the evening...


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Probably Ondansetron doesn't work for everyone. For years I've tried everything that other people on here and elsewhere said helped them. Nothing else

worked for me, this has. There was a clinical trial done at University of Nottingham that gave me the idea to try it. Here's a link in you're interested.

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00745004


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

I stopped taking Imodium and tried Zofran for a few days. It was a terrible few days. I felt no effect from the Zofran.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

NHow said:


> Probably Ondansetron doesn't work for everyone. For years I've tried everything that other people on here and elsewhere said helped them. Nothing else
> 
> worked for me, this has. There was a clinical trial done at University of Nottingham that gave me the idea to try it. Here's a link in you're interested.
> 
> https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00745004


What's your daily dosage ?

Dekka >


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

See my other posts in this thread. As I mentioned earlier I am using the syrup form of Ondansetron because even a 4mg tablet makes me constipated. I take between 1.5 and 2ml of syrup daily.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes, sorry, I was a bit distracted the other day...

5th day on 4mg dose, still some improvement in stool consistency, this week end I ate burgers and waffles. Doing good this morning, still waiting for this week to see if there's improvement urgencies wise...


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm really glad to hear you're showing some improvement. Hope it continues.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

I can say that I start to fell a bit better, still have lots of bloating and gas, don't know if I should mix Ondansetron + bloating medicine.

No urgencies those two past days... even if I had the feeling I need to go, it was just gas I needed to pass... I guess I have to learn again and get used to this kind of feeling. Remove my habits to think about where I could fin a toilet when it's just some gas coming.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

I have the same problem with bloating and gas. I sometimes take peppermint oil caps. Helps a little. You may need to figure out what food triggers this reaction. For me it's garlic, chocolate and ice cream, also wine but I can now have a glass once in a while (although I still get gas from it). If the ondansetron starts to make you constipated you may need to take one every other day or ask your doctor to prescribe the syrup form so you can modify the dose up and down depending on your reactions. Good luck with it.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

No constipation here, I have one BM/day in the morning instead of several in the morning.

I am gonna watch trigger foods yes.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

That's really great. Hope it continues. Good luck!


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

My doctor prescribed Zofran and it did nothing for my diarrhea. In fact it made it worse, so I stopped it pretty quickly. Nothing seems to help me though. My reaction with medicine is it usually helps the first day or two..but then my body figures out I'm trying to trick it and it all comes back with a vengeance.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Quick check here, 2nd week starting, some improvements in BMs but still got urgencies... I have 20 pills left, will continue to take it till the end but I don't think I will continue as my condition isn't that good...

Still wondering what could improve this urgencies problem


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

My urgency problem got better as the Ondansetron slowed down my digestive system, actually making me somewhat constipated. But I still pass gas on occasion and I think there are still some foods that are harder for me to handle.


----------

